# Las acciones de AMD se duplicarán de aqui a Diciembre.



## PodridoyDemente (2 Jun 2016)

RAZONES:


*-El mercado del refresh de las nuevas consolas actuales y en camino (play4k y XBOX4k) es completamente suyo.*



-*Salida en Junio:* *Nueva tarjeta RX 480 de menos de 200 euros que rinde practicamente igual (5.5 TFLOPS vs 6 TFLOPS de nvidia) que una nVIDIA 980ti de casi 700 euros.*

AMD's Radeon RX 480 brings high-end graphics to the masses for just $200 | PCWorld

Dos RX 480X en crossfire (400 euros) superan a una nVIDIA 1080 (800 euros)








-* Salida en Octubre: ** Procesador AMD ZEN de menos de 300 euros, equipara en rendimiento a un tope de gama de Intel como el 5960X de 1000 euros.*

Computex 2016: AMD nos presenta su nueva arquitectura ZEN - Benchmarkhardware



*Una compañia como AMD con un capital de mercado de 3500 millones de dolares superando a un monstruo como nVIDia de 25 mil millones y contra un puto tiranosaurio como Intel de 150 mil millones.*


*APUESTO QUE SE DOBLARA O TRIPLICARA SU PRECIO.*


----------



## RuiKi84 (2 Jun 2016)

Cuantas acciones has comprado ??


----------



## PodridoyDemente (2 Jun 2016)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Cuantas acciones has comprado ??



4000 euros

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 14:48 ----------

Vienen de subir desde Enero de este año 2016 de 1.86 a Junio 2016 a 4.43 actual (se ha multiplicado el precio x2.3)

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 14:53 ----------

Si una compañia tan pequeña como AMD de solo 3.5 mil millones de dolares de capital de mercado es capaz de igualar o superar en rendimiento a dos monstruos como Intel-nVIDIA que suman juntos 175 mil millones (son casi 60 veces mas grandes que AMD) el potencial valor de mercado de AMD podria multiplicarse por 20 al igual que el precio de su accion, es decir de 4.4 actuales a casi 80.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (2 Jun 2016)

AMD Stock: Is Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) a $6 Stock?


----------



## LIMONCIO (2 Jun 2016)

Parece interesante, pero,es que yo no tengo ni puta idea para saber si estan sobrevaloradas o que...


----------



## Algas (2 Jun 2016)

4,80$ es un valor clave a superar. 
De hacerlo, sería una buena apuesta a largo plazo.


----------



## polen (2 Jun 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> 4000 euros
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 14:48 ----------
> 
> ...



No digas tonterías.... antes de eso las grandes pagarán a los medios de comunicación para que den a entender a los potenciales compradores que los AMD se cuelgan o se recalientan, etc...
O muy a malas, la gran banca que soporta la deuda de Intel, "recomendará" a INTEL subrogarse parte de AMD y unos cuantos años más de paz...


----------



## horik (3 Jun 2016)

AMD tiene fama de generar grandes expectativas y defraudar.
Ademas ahora la competencia, Nvidia y Intel, también lanzan nuevos productos.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (3 Jun 2016)

polen dijo:


> No digas tonterías.... antes de eso las grandes pagarán a los medios de comunicación para que den a entender a los potenciales compradores que los AMD se cuelgan o se recalientan, etc...
> O muy a malas, la gran banca que soporta la deuda de Intel, "recomendará" a INTEL subrogarse parte de AMD y unos cuantos años más de paz...



Es posible pero generalmente el que tiene un PC suele haberlo tenido hace años y tiene conocimientos tecnicos y mira muchos benchmarks como para dejarse trolear por la prensa. Un ensamblador a igual rendimiento te recomendara la opcion que vale 3 veces menos y rinde igual (AMD ZEN vs Intel 5960x) porque ellos tendran mas margen de beneficio.

AMD que es 50 veces mas pequeña que intel esta ofreciendo con AMD ZEN una litografia de 14 nm igual que la de intel y en diseño nueva memoria HBM mucho mas rapida que las DDR actuales.

Creo que en unos meses y si POLARIS y ZEN responden a las expectativas las acciones de AMD son una opcion a tener en cuento.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 00:04 ----------




horik dijo:


> AMD tiene fama de generar grandes expectativas y defraudar.
> Ademas ahora la competencia, Nvidia y Intel, también lanzan nuevos productos.



Como el fracaso del AMD 7850K que rendia una mierda. Ahora el mas potente de intel duplica al obsoleto AMD FX 8350.
ZEN es un diseño completamente nuevo que nada tiene que ver con la serie FX anterior del 2011.
Intel por el contrario esta ofreciendo refritos de sus Broadwell-E i7 6950X de 10 nucleos y 1750 dolares ....

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 00:13 ----------

Comparativa: Nvidia GTX 1080 y 1070 vs AMD RX480. ¿Cuál elegir?



Mi equipo actual lo he ido actualizando salvo el procesador. Uso un Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (del 2007 : una placa SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 y memorias GSkill DDR3 1866 y dos graficas Radeon HD 7870 XT en crossfire.


----------



## romanturbo (5 Jun 2016)

pues estoy contigo, pero para mi lo mas interesante viene a ser ver cual de las empresas principales en componenetes (nvida, amd, intel) empieza a investigar e invertir en tecnologia cuantica, en ese momento el precio ira en aumento si o si


----------



## Don Enrique (5 Jun 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> -*Salida en Junio:* *Nueva tarjeta RX 480 de menos de 200 euros que rinde practicamente igual (5.5 TFLOPS vs 6 TFLOPS de nvidia) que una nVIDIA 980ti de casi 700 euros.*



Ya son ganas de mezclar churras con merinas.

Actualmente la R9 390 procesa 5.1 TFlops, y la R390X procesa 5.9 TFlops, pero ni de coña se equiparan a una GTX 980 Ti, que por cierto, saca solamente 5.6 TFlops

Los teraflops de cálculo en coma flotante no determinan el rendimiento de una tarjeta gráfica para juegos. AMD lo sabe perfectamente.





> *Dos RX 480X en crossfire (400 euros) superan a una nVIDIA 1080 (800 euros)*



Ese benchmark, aparte de que está basado en un juego subvencionado a saco por AMD (y que por tanto está optimizado a saco para AMD), da vergüenza ajena:

AMD Radeon RX 480 CrossFire rendering differently vs GTX 1080







Compara la *CALIDAD *y el *número *de objetos de ambas imágenes.

Descaradísimamente está hecho para favorecer a la RX 480.





> -* Salida en Octubre: ** Procesador AMD ZEN de menos de 300 euros, equipara en rendimiento a un tope de gama de Intel como el 5960X de 1000 euros.*



También decían que los Bulldozer se iban a comer a los Sandy Bridge, y no conseguian superar ni a los i5 con sus cacareados 8 núcleos que luego no eran tales, sino algo parecido a los 8 hilos del HT, con un IPC por "núcleo" bastante inferior a los Intel.

De momento AMD está vendiendo humo, y hasta que no saquen comparativas reales, es muy arriesgado mojarse visto los antecedentes.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 19:12 ----------

.
.
.
.
.

Por cierto, y para que se vea o ABSURDO de comparar TFlops, resulta que la GTX 970 tiene una potencia de 3.5 TFlops, y la GTX 980 tiene 4.6 TFlops

Si esa cifra fuera determinante en juegos, teóricamente la R9 390 con 5.1 TFlops se comería con patatas a las 2 tarjetas anteriormente nombradas. Pero la realidad es que para juegos, una R9 390 para juegos es equiparable a la GTX 970, e inferior a la GTX 980.

Las comparaciones con Ashes of the Singularity... sólo hay que ver su página web:

Ashes of the Singularity: Planetary Warfare on a massive scale







Juego patrocinadísimo -y optimizado- para AMD que nadie con un mínimo de seriedad u objetividad utilizaría como único referente para medir rendimientos de tarjetas AMD vs NVIDIA.

Cuando se vean pruebas *REALES* con distintos juegos más o menos neutrales, o con una lista donde haya tanto juegos pro-AMD como pro-NVIDIA, no se le puede dar credibilidad a la afirmación de que un Crossfire de RX 480 pueda superar a la GTX 1080.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (6 Jun 2016)

Amd es 20 veces mas pequeña que nvidia y 140 veces mas pequeña que intel pero tiene potencial de doblar su capital de mercado y el precio de la accion por sus productos altamente costoefectivos que pueden igualar en rendimiento a productos cientos de euros mas caros. Polaris es la gama media vega y zen estan por llegar. Avisados quedais.


----------



## necromancer (6 Jun 2016)

Zen es un gran paso adelante pero se va a acercar al rendimiento de Haswell, queda algo lejos del rendimiento de skylake, allá por 2018 o 2019 cuando salga el refresh de ZEN a 10nm si que se acercará bastante al rendimiento de cannonlake/icelake de intel.


----------



## Kozak (6 Jun 2016)

Veo que ni AMDeros ni Inteleros estáis mencionando al elefante en la habitación: los procesadores ARM.

(Aclaración: escribo esto desde un portátil con APU AMD x86_64.)

El tema de los nanómetros, los procesadores x86_64 nuvos y las gráficas pues está muy bien. Pero se trata de la competencia en un mercado que ha alcanzado su pico, el del hardware para ordenadores personales y consolas. Y por tanto es un mercado más que maduro donde las mejoras son incementales, no revolucionarias.

Donde está la pasta de verdad es en los mercados en crecimiento, como los móviles, y en las aplicaciones críticas como servidores. En el primero AMD ni siquiera ha entrado. Pero peor es lo de Intel, que tomó una serie de decisiones catastróficas: primero vendieron StrongARM justo cuando el mercado del smartphone estaba despegando y luego han tirado minolles y minolles de USD en la serie Atom, que ofrece el consumo de un x86 con la potencia de un ARM 

Veo de hecho a AMD infravalorada y voy a comprar un piquito, dado que veo que han apostado por servidores ARM Opteron. Para ciertas operaciones que no requieren de mucha potencia pero sí gran paralelismo y escaso consumo eléctrico lo van a petar.

AMD Opteron


----------



## sergi88 (13 Jun 2016)

Como va, algo nuevo?


----------



## HaCHa (14 Jun 2016)

1. Ofertar todo eso ahora mismo es irle a la gente con la respuesta a una pregunta que no te quiere ni hacer: *No hay demanda*. Casi nadie actualiza hardware. Da un poco igual si lo nuevo lo peta o no, cuando llevas cinco años sobrado con lo que tienes. El gamer promedio ya está siendo sádicamente ordeñado, puede que los más pudientes compren, pero no van a mantener tanto tejido industrial ellos solitos.
2. Ni borracho te crees tú que AMD va a sacar todo eso y los demás nada.
3. Tampoco te crees que salga todo eso en tan poco tiempo y que funcione todo estupendamente. Seguro que al menos un producto les sale rana o trae desagradables defectos de diseño o fabricación que resultan en pérdidas de rendimiento, estabilidad, consumos, temperaturas... AMD se ha caracterizado por eso en más de una ocasión.
4. Visto cómo han tratado de mal a sus clientes de un tiempo a esta parte, vendiendo chips pasados de vueltas que más que una CPU parecen una vitrocerámica, dejando que Intel domine las cotas inferior y superior del mercado, abandonando plataformas como la AM1... Como para fiarte de ellos.

Que no. Que AMD tendría que hacer todo eso y bastante más para recuperar su prestigio.


----------



## horik (14 Jun 2016)

Bueno, esperanza hay.
Aquí la jefa en la E3 presentando hoy los nuevos productos de la gama RX, la RX470 y RX460, que también incluyen soluciones para notebooks con prestacion igual a las consolas actuales (jugar a 1080p 60Hz)
No nos olvidemos de la RX480 que en la versión de 4GB costaría 199$ (en EU bastante mas)







Ademas, parece que la nueva consola XBOX "Scorpio" 4K *PODRÍA* contar con un SoC de diseño personalizado por AMD, que combinará no sólo una GPU basada en la arquitectura "Polaris", sino también un CPU basado en la microarquitectura "Zen"
Xbox Scorpio powered by 14 nm Polaris + Zen SoC for 4K gaming


----------



## PodridoyDemente (14 Jun 2016)

HaCHa dijo:


> 1. Ofertar todo eso ahora mismo es irle a la gente con la respuesta a una pregunta que no te quiere ni hacer: *No hay demanda*. Casi nadie actualiza hardware. Da un poco igual si lo nuevo lo peta o no, cuando llevas cinco años sobrado con lo que tienes. El gamer promedio ya está siendo sádicamente ordeñado, puede que los más pudientes compren, pero no van a mantener tanto tejido industrial ellos solitos.
> 2. Ni borracho te crees tú que AMD va a sacar todo eso y los demás nada.
> 3. Tampoco te crees que salga todo eso en tan poco tiempo y que funcione todo estupendamente. Seguro que al menos un producto les sale rana o trae desagradables defectos de diseño o fabricación que resultan en pérdidas de rendimiento, estabilidad, consumos, temperaturas... AMD se ha caracterizado por eso en más de una ocasión.
> 4. Visto cómo han tratado de mal a sus clientes de un tiempo a esta parte, vendiendo chips pasados de vueltas que más que una CPU parecen una vitrocerámica, dejando que Intel domine las cotas inferior y superior del mercado, abandonando plataformas como la AM1... Como para fiarte de ellos.
> ...



AMD ya demostró estar por delante de Intel hace unos 10 años con su PHENOM II X4 que mojaba la oreja a la tostadora intel CORE 2 QUAD ... en aquel momento creo que por 2006 las acciones de AMD eran mas cara que las de Intel (40 dolares). Los frutos de la fusion de AMD y ATI creo que vienen desde ahora, una compañia que fabrica graficos de alto rendimiento y procesadores y que tiene en su mano el futuro de las consolas nextgen , QUE ESTA AHORA COTIZANDO EN MINIMOS es un valor de futuro.


----------



## sergi88 (14 Jun 2016)

HaCHa dijo:


> 1. Ofertar todo eso ahora mismo es irle a la gente con la respuesta a una pregunta que no te quiere ni hacer: *No hay demanda*. Casi nadie actualiza hardware. Da un poco igual si lo nuevo lo peta o no, cuando llevas cinco años sobrado con lo que tienes. El gamer promedio ya está siendo sádicamente ordeñado, puede que los más pudientes compren, pero no van a mantener tanto tejido industrial ellos solitos.
> 2. Ni borracho te crees tú que AMD va a sacar todo eso y los demás nada.
> 3. Tampoco te crees que salga todo eso en tan poco tiempo y que funcione todo estupendamente. Seguro que al menos un producto les sale rana o trae desagradables defectos de diseño o fabricación que resultan en pérdidas de rendimiento, estabilidad, consumos, temperaturas... AMD se ha caracterizado por eso en más de una ocasión.
> 4. Visto cómo han tratado de mal a sus clientes de un tiempo a esta parte, vendiendo chips pasados de vueltas que más que una CPU parecen una vitrocerámica, dejando que Intel domine las cotas inferior y superior del mercado, abandonando plataformas como la AM1... Como para fiarte de ellos.
> ...





Solo he leido la 1 y te dire que esta todo dios vendiendo gtx 970, gtx 980 y gtx 980 ti como posesos


----------



## HaCHa (15 Jun 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> AMD ya demostró estar por delante de Intel hace unos 10 años con su PHENOM II X4 que mojaba la oreja a la tostadora intel CORE 2 QUAD ... en aquel momento creo que por 2006 las acciones de AMD eran mas cara que las de Intel (40 dolares). Los frutos de la fusion de AMD y ATI creo que vienen desde ahora, una compañia que fabrica graficos de alto rendimiento y procesadores y que tiene en su mano el futuro de las consolas nextgen , QUE ESTA AHORA COTIZANDO EN MINIMOS es un valor de futuro.



Tus cojones sí que están cotizando en mínimos.
Valía 1.8$ la acción de AMD a mediados de febrero y ahora ya anda por los 4.5$, de tanto ruido que estáis armando, de tanto humo y hype que se está vendiendo.

Que vale, que a lo mejor has dado un pelotazo en los últimos cuatro meses. Ok, congratulations. Ahora bien, rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. Has rendido por encima de un 100% en un tiempo record. Ya. Y ahora entonas el "esto va pa rriba".

Pues oye... La hostia va a ser phenomenal.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (15 Jun 2016)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tus cojones sí que están cotizando en mínimos.
> Valía 1.8$ la acción de AMD a mediados de febrero y ahora ya anda por los 4.5$, de tanto ruido que estáis armando, de tanto humo y hype que se está vendiendo.
> 
> Que vale, que a lo mejor has dado un pelotazo en los últimos cuatro meses. Ok, congratulations. Ahora bien, rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. Has rendido por encima de un 100% en un tiempo record. Ya. Y ahora entonas el "esto va pa rriba".
> ...



De momento estan ofreciendo un potencial hardware con una grafica 6 TFLOPs y un procesador Zen por menos de 400 dolares antes de que termine el año (el futuro hardware de la XBOX scorpio)

Ahora busca el supuesto equivalente en rendimiento Intel-nVIDIA ( i7 5960x +nvidia GTX 980) y me dices cuanto cuesta (unas 4 veces mas)


----------



## PodridoyDemente (15 Jun 2016)

*La Xbox Scorpio estará potenciada por Polaris y Zen
*

La Xbox Scorpio estará potenciada por Polaris y Zen







Parece ser que Microsoft por fin va a dar un golpe sobre la mesa y que su próxima consola, la llamada de momento Xbox Scorpio, contará con un hardware que superará al de la consola de Sony, gracias a la integración de todas las últimas tecnologías de AMD, incluyendo gráfica Polaris y procesador Zen.

Microsoft anunciará la Xbox Scorpio como la primera consola con soporte real para jugar a resolución 4K Ultra HD. Como ya hemos comentado anteriormente, especialmente con todos los rumores en torno a la PS4K (PlayStation 4K, PlayStation Neo), nos conformaríamos con que fuera capaz de ejecutar los últimos juegos en 1080p y 60 FPS, pero nuevamente siempre está bien que tenga una salida de vídeo HDMI 2.0 compatible con 4K aunque sea para reproducir películas, siempre y cuando se mejore el rendimiento en juegos que es lo que los usuarios quieren (queremos).

En cualquier caso, Microsoft nuevamente optará por utilizar un SoC personalizado fabricado por AMD que en éste caso no solo utilizará una GPU basada en la nueva arquitectura Polaris, algo que ya sospechábamos y que probablemente también utilice Sony, sino además un procesador basado en la próxima microarquitectura Zen que está por llegar. Esto significa muchas, muchas cosas, y para empezar que su fecha de lanzamiento todavía está lejana de ser esto verdad pues Zen está lejos de estar listo todavía.

Así pues, la Xbox Scorpio contará de nuevo con un SoC de AMD con 8 núcleos físicos, mucho más potentes que los actuales basados en la arquitectura Jaguar, y fabricados con una litografía de 14 nanómetros. De hecho se habla de que estos 8 núcleos Zen podrían contar con tecnología SMT (el Hyperthreading de Intel), proporcionando hasta 16 hilos de proceso, con una GPU Polaris de 6 TFLOPs de potencia de cómputo. Se espera que la combinación de éstos componentes dote a la Xbox Scorpio de una potencia de en torno a 10 TFLOPs.

Para que os hagáis una idea de qué magnitud tiene éste valor, la nueva Radeon RX 480 recientemente anunciada tiene una potencia de cómputo de 5,84 TFLOPs en su modelo de referencia. Además, en éste SoC se compartirá la interfaz de memoria, entregando hasta 320 GB/s, mejorando en gran medida el rendimiento en escenas recargadas en los juegos (si alguno de vosotros ha jugado al Dark Souls 3 en Xbox One, aunque el juego esté capado a 30 FPS hay escenas como la de los Vigilantes del Abismo en las que la consola sufre caídas por debajo de 10 FPS, haciendo que la experiencia de juego sea horrible).

Por último cabe destacar que Microsoft dotará a la Xbox Scorpio de capacidad para sistemas de realidad virtual (lo que significa que contará al menos con dos salidas HDMI, la 2.0 principal para conectar a la TV y otra para conectar unas gafas de realidad virtual como Oculus Rift o HTC Vive). También, destacar el hecho de que próximos títulos de la consola podrían contar ya con la API gráfica DirectX 12.



*AQUI UNA DEMO DE AMD ZEN EJECUTANDO DOOM 3.
*
AMD Demonstrates Doom® at E3 - YouTube


----------



## Fetuccini (15 Jun 2016)

Una cosa son los productos y otra la inversión. AMD está sistemáticamente perdiendo dinero y así es muy fácil vender productos con una calidad/precio excelente. Mientras siga haciéndolo será cojonudo para los clientes, pero los inversores van a cagarse en la puta madre del día que compraron las acciones.

Muy bien, los productos de Intel son más caros a igualdad de calidad. Pero es que Intel GANA DINERO, que es algo que los inversores deberían tener en cuenta. ARM también consigue tener beneficios y de hecho tiene un margen muy alto.

AMD podría ser un pelotazo si consigue vender de una puta vez teniendo beneficios. Pero hoy por hoy es una apuesta de casino. Lo mismo podría duplicar como podría ir a la quiebra y ser comprada por cualquiera a 10 céntimos por dólar.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 17:54 ----------




PodridoyDemente dijo:


> en aquel momento creo que por 2006 las acciones de AMD eran mas cara que las de Intel (40 dolares).



Un análisis de 10. ¿Tienen el mismo número de acciones en el mercado? Porque para duplicar el precio por acción una empresa sólo tiene que hacer un contrasplit 2:1.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (17 Jun 2016)

Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance

A 5.20 euros la accion ahora ... no digais que no os avise.


----------



## Algas (18 Jun 2016)

Algas dijo:


> 4,80$ es un valor clave a superar.
> De hacerlo, sería una buena apuesta a largo plazo.



Lo ha superado, está alcista... enhorabuena :Aplauso:

Es posible que corrija un poco la fuerte subida de ayer (en la que superó la resistencia), y se pueda entrar en torno a los 4,8$.

A corto-medio plazo stop en 4,5$, aunque si aguanta los 4,8 lo pondría ahí.

No tiene mala pinta pero respetad los stops y los puntos de entrada, que luego vienen los lloros


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Jun 2016)

Algas dijo:


> Lo ha superado, está alcista... enhorabuena :Aplauso:
> 
> Es posible que corrija un poco la fuerte subida de ayer (en la que superó la resistencia), y se pueda entrar en torno a los 4,8$.
> 
> ...



*Los procesadores AMD ZEN podrían tener hasta 32 núcleos
*http://i1.wp.com/benchmarkhardware.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/amd-2016-zen-video.png?zoom=1.5&fit=1668%2C921

Mucho se ha rumoreado últimamente sobre que traerían los nuevos procesadores de AMD basados en la arquitectura Zen, a principios de año, un ingeniero del CERN desveló que los futuros procesadores que AMD lanzará podrían tener hasta 32 núcleos físicos, que podrían estar en un bloque dividido en dos módulos de 16 núcleos interconectados entre sí a través del propio chip, cabe mencionar la posibilidad de que estos nuevos procesadores traigan consigo una adaptación propia del ya conocido Hyper-Threading de Intel, a la cual han decidido llamar “Symmetrical Multi Threading”.

Gracias a su presentación de las futuras APU’s en Computex a la que dedicaron un poco a Zen, sabíamos que es lo que Zen podría traer consigo, así que aparte del aumento masivo en el número de cores que traería el procesador y un aumento del IPC (Instrucciones por segundo) de hasta el 40% nuevos rumores mencionan cosas como los 64MB de caché en su último nivel, soporte nativo para memorias DDR4 en ocho canales dados los 16+16 núcleos que traería la arquitectura consigo y soporte para 128 líneas de PCI-e 3.0, además de un nuevo socket llamado SP3 y la reducción de su litografía de los 32nm que traía Vishera hasta los 14 nm.






El posible rango de núcleos que los procesadores Zen traerían consigo oscilaría entre los dual core hasta los 32 núcleos además de un supuesto TDP de entre 35W hasta los 180W.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (21 Jun 2016)

El Ã©xito de Polaris hace subir las acciones de AMD

*Polaris hace subir las acciones de AMD de una forma notable, podría ser el principio de la recuperación de los de Sunnyvale *

AMD sabe que las tarjetas gráficas de gama media con un precio situado entre los 200 euros y los 300 euros son las más vendidas, los de Sunnyvale han decidido atacar precisamente a ese sector con Polaris al ofrecer tarjetas con una relación entre precio y prestaciones nunca antes vista, una estrategia muy diferente a la seguida por Nvidia que ha apostado por introducir nuevas tarjetas de muy alto rendimiento pero a unos precios demasiado elevados. El anuncio de la Radeon RX 480 ha hecho que las acciones de AMD suban hasta alcanzar los 5,20 dólares, una cifra que hace mucho tiempo que no la habíamos visto.
Este crecimiento en las acciones de AMD es muy probable que continue cuando se produzca el desembarco de todas sus nuevas tarjetas gráficas basadas en Polaris. Las buenas noticias no acaban aquí, la nueva microarquitectura de CPU AMD Zen está cada vez más cerca y todo parece indicar que va a ser todo un éxito. Si finalmente Zen cumple con lo prometido podríamos estar ante el resurgir de AMD y volver a vivir una guerra de recios que hace mucho tiempo que no vemos.







Más información en: El éxito de Polaris hace subir las acciones de AMD





*AMD working on 7nm 48 core processor*

Exclusive: Codename Starship

Fudzilla warned you that AMD's 32core / 64 tread X86 processor codenamed Naples is coming in 2017 to a server near you, but it looks like AMD has a 7nm product called Starship which will arrive soon afterwards. 

Naples, named after a city famous for its bottlenecks and drivers that explode for no apparent reason, uses 14nm FinFET and has 32 cores and 64 thread processors. After AMD has got that out of the way, it is not going to 10nm, but will go for 7nm. This is quite an aggressive roadmap. The 7nm flavour will be codenamed Starship, presumably after the 1980s band which had a rather hopeful hit "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"

This server chip will have 48 cores and 96 thread support. There will be versions with fewer cores that will make it into mainstream servers and desktop computers.

Starship is still a concept project and if all goes well, you might see it as soon as 2018. When a company tells you it is doing something for 2018, this probably means late 2018, but it still sounds rather impressive.

This means that GlobalFoundries will be ready to launch its 7nm at that time, as we expect that the Zen successor to be another GlobalFoundries product.

There will be versions of Starship with TDPs between 35 and 180W, for the whole range of higher end servers. Let's hope that Starship makes it on time, as this would probably mean that a 7nm Zen desktop CPUs will not be more than 18-24 months away.


----------



## visitorv2 (21 Jun 2016)

Ahora está subiendo.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (21 Jun 2016)

Si hoy ha subido un 6% ... Tambien todo depende del rendimiento benchmark del nuevo hardware ... si amd ofrece realmente lo que se espera de zen los 8 dolares por accion estan hechos.


----------



## visitorv2 (22 Jun 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Si hoy ha subido un 6% ... Tambien todo depende del rendimiento benchmark del nuevo hardware ... si amd ofrece realmente lo que se espera de zen los 8 dolares por accion estan hechos.



Ahora ha bajado un poco , ayer me acoste con ganancias y ahora estoy en perdidas, pero no voy a cerrar la operación.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (29 Jun 2016)

First Thoughts - The AMD Radeon RX 480 Preview: Polaris Makes Its Mainstream Mark


AMD Radeon RX 480 Scores 6.8 Points in SteamVR Benchmark - The Most Affordable "VR Ready" Graphics Card Out There


----------



## horik (5 Jul 2016)

No se si esto hará subir sus acciones, pero resulta que algunas tarjetas RX 480 4 GB llevan en realidad 8GB de memoria y se pueden activar mediante flasheo de BIOS.
Pasó algo parecido con la HD 6950, a la que se le podía instalar el BIOS de la HD 6970 y tener las mismas características que la ultima.


----------



## racional (19 Jul 2016)

Ayer suibio un 7,2%, parece que si tiene futuro.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Jul 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ayer suibio un 7,2%, parece que si tiene futuro.



Si, ha subido gracias a una serie de rumores respecto a AMD ZEN. Dicen que tienen previsto el lanzamiento en Octubre

Erste Details zu AMDs Zen-Prozessoren | Planet 3DNow!

*Primeros detalles sobre AMD procesadores Zen*

El autor de las alegaciones se realiza principalmente por el excelente consumo de los procesadores de inactividad. Debe confirmar los 2,5 a 5 vatios, esto debe ser obtenido principalmente de la experiencia en el campo de la APU de AMD. Con Carrizo logró AMD con varios trucos técnicos, al menos en libre para seguir siendo competitivos, aunque uno tiene que recurrir a un proceso de fabricación de casi el doble de ancho. Además SP3 AMD funciona bien incluso en un paquete de SP4 que probablemente llegará al mercado más adelante. Actualmente todavía se encuentra en revisión A0, en los que no está claro si más Steppings son necesarios para la producción en serie. Al menos a aparecer incluso un Sechskerner.

En cuanto al desempeño de AMD Zen es capaz de medir los procesadores Haswell con Intel, que aquí no está claro en qué disciplinas. Probablemente se trata de aplicaciones de uso diario, ya que, como el autor menciona, es el AVX-FMA y el poder no sea decepcionante en comparación con las CPUs Bulldozer. Así procesadores de hoy y no para mañana. El concepto de hecho podría aumentar ya que las aplicaciones AVX son escasos y el procesador AMD compatibles con anterioridad FMA4 fuera algunos proyectos BOINC prácticamente ausentes. Hasta que la instrucción extensiones conjunto prevalecen alrededor de AVX, AVX2 y Co, nuevas generaciones de hardware ya deberían estar en el almacén.







Ahora todo depende si cumplirá realmente las expectativas o será otro fiasco.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (22 Jul 2016)

Rozando los 6 dolares la acción hoy. Ha movido en titulos hoy 400 millones de dolares.


----------



## racional (25 Jul 2016)

Ha superado los $6, esto se va parriba. Pena que este hilo solo tenga dos estrellas, y luego el del cierre de la antigua web de ING tiene cinco, asi va el mundo.


----------



## Algas (25 Jul 2016)

Otro +10% hoy... enhorabuena compañero :Aplauso:


----------



## horik (25 Jul 2016)

Felicidades.
Y si ZEN no es un completo desastre, subirá aun mas.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (26 Jul 2016)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tus cojones sí que están cotizando en mínimos.
> Valía 1.8$ la acción de AMD a mediados de febrero y ahora ya anda por los 4.5$, de tanto ruido que estáis armando.
> 
> Que vale, que a lo mejor has dado un pelotazo en los últimos cuatro meses. Ok, congratulations. Ahora bien, rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. Has rendido por encima de un 100% en un tiempo record. Ya. Y ahora entonas el "esto va pa rriba".
> ...










Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance
Cotizando por encima de 7 ahora ... :XX:

---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 21:50 ----------

Os ofrezco la posibilidad de duplicar vuestros ahorros y no thankeais ... Iros a la mierda.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (26 Jul 2016)

Mi analisis técnico es impecable y lo sabeis.


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2016)

Why Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. Stock Jumped 19%


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (27 Jul 2016)

Veo mucho humo en su procesador ZEN. Como entusiasta de los PCs y servidores, me gustaria que fuese real, pero creo que no caerá esa breva.

Se está especulando de 16 - 32 núcleos FÍSICOS, por lo que serían 32-64 threads. Y eso por 300-400$ ??? Ni de coña, CPUs con 10 cores y 20 threads se estan vendiendo por 1500$ ahora mismo.

Cuando mis ojos lo vean , me lo creeré. Con que saquen un octacore mejor que el 8350 me conformo  , pero de momento, en cuanto a componentes que se pueden comprar en el mercado AHORA MISMO, Nvidia-Intel se comen a AMD.


----------



## racional (28 Jul 2016)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> AHORA MISMO, Nvidia-Intel se comen a AMD.



Ahora mismo y siempre, pero AMD no busca ser el mejor, busca rellenar el hueco del low cost.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (29 Jul 2016)

racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo y siempre, pero AMD no busca ser el mejor, busca rellenar el hueco del low cost.



AMD producia procesadores equivalentes en potencia e incluso superiores desde la epoca del 486 ... y si no te recuerdo allá por el 2009, el Phenom II X4 955 le mojaba la oreja a su competencia de intel el pentium 4, el core 2 duo y el core dos quad. 

Hasta que no salió el Core i7 de primera generación, AMD reinaba en 2009, y en 2010 llegó a costar 9 dolares la acción.


----------



## Algas (1 Ago 2016)

Vas muy bien... ¿cuál es tu precio objetivo?


----------



## Divad (3 Ago 2016)

Como lo pete hasta los 92,5$ igual que hizo en el 2000... la corrida que te vas a pegar será gloriosa.

Enhorabuena PodridoyDemente por el análisis y los que se sumaron al carro.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (8 Ago 2016)

Algas dijo:


> Vas muy bien... ¿cuál es tu precio objetivo?



8 dolares la acción ... ahora a 6.76 parece que tienen una resistencia en 7 dolares.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 16:45 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Como lo pete hasta los 92,5$ igual que hizo en el 2000... la corrida que te vas a pegar será gloriosa.
> 
> Enhorabuena PodridoyDemente por el análisis y los que se sumaron al carro.



Muchas gracias hamijo Divad, solo intento aportar un granito de arena que pueda ser utiles a muchos burbujistas.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 16:46 ----------




Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Veo mucho humo en su procesador ZEN. Como entusiasta de los PCs y servidores, me gustaria que fuese real, pero creo que no caerá esa breva.
> 
> Se está especulando de 16 - 32 núcleos FÍSICOS, por lo que serían 32-64 threads. Y eso por 300-400$ ??? Ni de coña, CPUs con 10 cores y 20 threads se estan vendiendo por 1500$ ahora mismo.
> 
> Cuando mis ojos lo vean , me lo creeré. Con que saquen un octacore mejor que el 8350 me conformo  , pero de momento, en cuanto a componentes que se pueden comprar en el mercado AHORA MISMO, Nvidia-Intel se comen a AMD.



Y qué es si no la bolsa hamijo masónico?


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2016)

Lástima no haber visto esto antes:Aplauso:


----------



## yours3lf (11 Ago 2016)

Interesante, me quedo por aquí. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PodridoyDemente (12 Ago 2016)

*Parece que se ha filtrado el rendimiento del primer prototipo de ingenieria del AMD ZEN funcionando a 3.2 GHz y no parece nada del otro mundo, mas bien un tanto decepcionante ... puede ser que no alcance los 8 dolares y se derrumbe desde el precio actual hasta 5 dolares estables.
*
AMD ZEN Engineering Sample AOS - Further Performance Analysis

*AMD ZEN Engineering Sample AOS - Further Performance Analysis 
*
In this news-item we'll look a little deeper into the benchmark performance of AMD Zen and Ashes of Singularity. After the some results leaked yesterday a lot of questions have been raised.

So, first things first. Yesterday results of AMD Zen processors (engineering samples) leaked onto the web. The colleagues from wccftech who discovered this find, posted a couple of benchmarks that have been publicly accessible on the Ashes of the Singularity-benchmark database. Shortly after Wccftech posted them, the results have been removed, however the guys made screen-shots indicating the results from two different SKUs, e.g. 1D2801A2M88E4_32/28_N. The last parts (in bold) represent the clock and turbo frequency. Engineering samples always run at much lower clocks for preliminary testing purposes, though difficult to judge that does make the results quite interesting. In our forums (and throughout the web) a discussion started about the possible performance of the Zen generation. Fact remains, slow clocked ES CPU's are just that, engineering samples. A test done with a test run on one benchmark on likely an un-optimized platform with word that even in DX12 mode this benchmark only properly utilizes four threads? 3200/2800 MHz - now it could very well be that the final flagship SKUs will clock 4.0~4.4 GHz (I honestly do not know), until actually released and tested you guys should take this news as the title states, promising. Other then that you hardly can draw any conclusions at this time. Last night, a valid question posted in our forums got stuck in my mind, downclock an 8-core Core i7 5960X towards 3200 MHz (matching the maximum Boost frequency of that Zen processor), and you could/would/maybe see the a performance differential that matches up more closely with Zen that also has 8 cores / 16 threads. So that was a very valid suggestion/question.

So this morning I decided to do pursue that remark, I used the benchmark results from the colleagues at wccftech and then setup two test systems. The first is the Core i7 5960X. This processor has 8 cores and sixteen threads, this matches the Zen "Summit Ridge" processor in cores and threads. You could argue that you cannot a 1000 USD processor towards an AMD Zen product, but again it matches the cores and threads. Also per core an Intel processor in the high end range is roughly equally fast aside from the effect of its clock frequency. E.g. a Core i7 4790K core is roughly as fast as a Core i7 5960X core if you clock them at the same frequency. So when you downclock processors, the becore very similar in per core performance (Intel CPU wise). Next to that I grabbed an AMD setup and inserted an AMD FX 8370 which has 8 cores.

We then down-clocked the AMD and Intel processors towards 3200 MHz. So now we have three processors pretty much in equilibrium frequency range running at (give or take) that 3200 MHz. We now need to match up other stuff:

We gave both systems 16 GB of memory (Core i7 runs in quad-channel though).
We installed a Radeon RX 480 with the latest driver (16.8.1) to match up the leaked setup.
We updated Ashes of Singularity (1.30.21168.0) towards precisely the same build as the leak.
We mimicked the quality modes in DirectX 12, the Zen results leaker merely used the Low, standard, High and Extreme switches. 
After each quality settings change we restarted the game.
And all that gives us a result set of the current state of the engineering sample versus the Core i7 5960X and AMD FX 8370. Now before we dive into the results, I do want to mention that these benchmarks should be considered as subjective, maybe even a little shoddy. The AMD Zen results are based on a leak, used in likely a highly un-optimized platform and as such I do expect the final retail SKUs to be much much faster.

So take the results with a grain of salt as there is little actual final with engineering sample processors, and just wait until the processors reach the market later this year with proper benchmarks and testing, and not just one AOS results set. Also we need to place at least a bit of suspicion to the actual source (not wccftech) but the actual person that injected the results into the AOS database. They could even be faked, albeit the likely-hood of that, we feel, is slim. Still we cannot rule it out of course. Okay, I think I shared enough disclaimers and concerns right ? We ran the Ashes of Singularity benchmark in four stress test modes at 1080P, similar towards the leaked results. There are some oddities in there alright, but have a peek. CPU results first, followed by rendered frames per second:












































*Visto los test ... ¿sera Zen un truño como el 7850K Kaveri que levantó mucho humo con los steamroller etc y luego quedo en una mierda en rendimiento inferior a los FX 2 años mas antiguos? 

O por el contrario y tal como advierten en el articulo, ¿ son pruebas no definitivas para sacar conclusión alguna?*

En otras filtraciones 
http://www.techspot.com/images2/news/bigimage/2016/08/2016-08-11-image-14.jpg
*In leaked benchmarks, AMD Zen falls short of Intel Haswell, but shows promise nonetheless*

AMD’s next major microarchitecture, codenamed Zen, will likely be the company’s most important to date. While it’s not expected to match the power of Intel’s latest Core family, most believe it’ll be a much better showing compared to the company’s recent efforts.
To that end, WCCFTech has come across what it claims are the first verified benchmarks of the Zen platform courtesy of the Ashes of the Singularity benchmark database. It is worth noting, however, that these results are from an engineering sample of the chip and may not accurately represent the performance of the final product brought to market.
The tests, which were conducted on August 6 and August 9 (two versions were tested, it seems), were run in conjunction with a Radeon RX 480. Using comparable hardware runs from the database, the publication found the Zen ES sample to be 38 percent faster than the AMD FX-8350, about 10 percent faster than Intel’s Core i5-4670K and around 11 percent slower than a Core i7-4790.







So, what’s the verdict? It’s hard to say for sure. Keep in mind that the Zen ES samples tested had a low base clock of 2.8GHz (boost to 3.2GHz). If the retail product is pushing speeds closer to 4GHz, performance will no doubt improve significantly.
It’s also worth pointing out that the Zen ES is being compared to Intel’s three-year-old Haswell processors. The Core i5-4670K has just four cores and four threads while the Core i7-4790 features four cores and eight threads and both are built on a 22nm process. The Zen ES reports eight cores, 16 threads and is a 14nm part yet it can’t keep pace with Intel’s old chips?
Making matters even worse for AMD is the fact that Intel is planning to release Cannonlake, its 10nm die shrink of Kaby Lake, next year. AMD has said it doesn’t expect to ship Zen with full market availability until sometime in 2017.
Nothing is official at this hour but if the benchmarks are indeed legitimate, it's not a great start for Zen. Then again, it's just a single set of benchmarks we have so even if they are legit, it's tough to draw full conclusions based on them alone.

*Como postee hace unos meses, todo dependería de las expectativas y de las filtraciones de benchmark que estaban deseando salir ¿ Vosotros que hariais visto estas filtraciones? ¿Vender? o ¿aguantar y esperar hasta que toque los 8 dolares como objetivo?.

Visto lo visto y para ser fiel a mi idea principal (se hablaba de un rendimiento superior a un intel I7 5960X y resulta que queda muy atras) creo que venderé.*


----------



## necromancer (13 Ago 2016)

necromancer dijo:


> Zen es un gran paso adelante pero se va a acercar al rendimiento de Haswell, queda algo lejos del rendimiento de skylake, allá por 2018 o 2019 cuando salga el refresh de ZEN a 10nm si que se acercará bastante al rendimiento de cannonlake/icelake de intel.



Me autocito, milagros no hay, es una ganancia de IPC muy importante, pero es que AMD viene de muy atrás, el "gran salto adelante"  se producirá con el refresh de ZEN a 10nm dentro de 2 años, ahí Intel ya no tendrá ventajas en escala de integración sobre AMD, esperemos que AMD sobreviva unos para animar el mercado X86.


----------



## horik (18 Ago 2016)

Ya hay imágenes del nuevo procesador Zen, donde con sus 8 núcleos/16 subprocesos AMD tiene resultados similares al Broadwell-E con 16 subprocesos de Intel en tareas con múltiples subprocesos (aunque han bajado la frecuencia del procesador Intel para igualarlo con el de AMD)

AMD Announces the ZEN CPU Core, Details "Summit Ridge" | techPowerUp


----------



## Kurniawan (19 Ago 2016)

Y la acción sobrepasando los 7 euros ya... aún le veis margen de subida?


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Ago 2016)

Kurniawan dijo:


> Y la acción sobrepasando los 7 euros ya... aún le veis margen de subida?



Ha roto la resistencia de los 7 dólares por accion ... cuando inicié el hilo estaban a 4.40 aprox y venian de 1.86 en Enero ...

El objetivo razonable son los 8 dolares por acción una vez visto los benchmarks filtrados de zen ....
De la GPU Vega aun no se sabe nada ...


----------



## Oda (19 Ago 2016)

Solo una cosa: la prueba de la que hablas es muy específica, así que el resultado no es concluyente en absoluto.

Sin embargo, en la que se usa el Ashes de unos mensajes más arriba, que para colmo está programado para brillar en una plataforma AMD, el chip Zen presenta un cuello de botella brutal, estando con la misma frecuencia que el Intel... eso solo puede significar que, dado que en dicho benchmark se manejan muchos tipos de datos distintos, así como muchos tipos de instrucciones, Zen tiene un resultado muy malo... peor que el de mi vetusto 3930K de hace CUATRO AÑOS, que para colmo lo alimento con gráficas Nvidia de la serie 900, contra las que está programado el juego.



horik dijo:


> Ya hay imágenes del nuevo procesador Zen, donde con sus 8 núcleos/16 subprocesos AMD tiene resultados similares al Broadwell-E con 16 subprocesos de Intel en tareas con múltiples subprocesos (aunque han bajado la frecuencia del procesador Intel para igualarlo con el de AMD)
> 
> AMD Announces the ZEN CPU Core, Details "Summit Ridge" | techPowerUp


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Ago 2016)

Oda dijo:


> Solo una cosa: la prueba de la que hablas es muy específica, así que el resultado no es concluyente en absoluto.
> 
> Sin embargo, en la que se usa el Ashes de unos mensajes más arriba, que para colmo está programado para brillar en una plataforma AMD, el chip Zen presenta un cuello de botella brutal, estando con la misma frecuencia que el Intel... eso solo puede significar que, dado que en dicho benchmark se manejan muchos tipos de datos distintos, así como muchos tipos de instrucciones, Zen tiene un resultado muy malo... peor que el de mi vetusto 3930K de hace CUATRO AÑOS, que para colmo lo alimento con gráficas Nvidia de la serie 900, contra las que está programado el juego.



Hoy no he podido seguir la bolsa ni ver noticias relacionadas. Gracias hamijo Oda por su gran aporte ... normal wue haya superado los 7


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> RAZONES:
> 
> 
> *-El mercado del refresh de las nuevas consolas actuales y en camino (play4k y XBOX4k) es completamente suyo.*
> ...



Lo de la RX 480 es un buen chiste, :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## JuanMacClane (19 Ago 2016)

El hardware ya puede ser todo lo bueno que quiera , que si el software no acompaña , se queda en un mojón

Y me parece que ahí es donde menos bazas tiene AMD


----------



## Ghost Tom Joad (19 Ago 2016)

Subiendo +6%... Lo veo en subida libre.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Ago 2016)

Esta tarde ha tocado los 8 hace unos minutos ... objetivo casi cumplido 4 meses antes de diciembre. No obstante mantendré posiciones sin vender aun.


----------



## Algas (19 Ago 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Esta tarde ha tocado los 8 hace unos minutos ... objetivo casi cumplido 4 meses antes de diciembre. No obstante mantendré posiciones sin vender aun.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Muy buena sí señor. Aproveche las plusvis veraniegas para unas chortinas a pe.... :Baile:
_*
Chortinaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssss*_


----------



## PodridoyDemente (19 Ago 2016)

Algas dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Muy buena sí señor. Aproveche las plusvis veraniegas para unas chortinas a pe.... :Baile:
> _*
> Chortinaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssss*_



Muchas gracias hamijo Alga, mañana creo que me dare una fiesta con una zorra toda una noche entera. Es una gaggeadora nata, algo farlopera pero hace año y medio que no nos vemos. 
Sin duda sera una agradable noche patrocinada por AMD, Jack Daniels, Cialis y los Pollos Hermanos. Numerosas arcadas de todo tipo y un monton de lefa.


----------



## racional (12 Sep 2016)

Menuda caida, no se que noticia habra salido, ya estoy fuera.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (12 Sep 2016)

racional dijo:


> Menuda caida, no se que noticia habra salido, ya estoy fuera.



Salieron los benchmarks de AMD ZEN y no cumple expectativas. Ostia al canto. Ya me lo olía menos mal que una vez marcado el objetivo doble o casi , vender. Otro puto fiasco como el Kaveri.


----------



## Algas (12 Sep 2016)

PodridoyDemente, le ando buscando las vueltas a AAPL, ¿qué tal la ves? ando persiguiéndola con cortos pero la subida de hoy me ha descuadrado un poco ienso:


----------



## Kurniawan (13 Sep 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Salieron los benchmarks de AMD ZEN y no cumple expectativas. Ostia al canto. Ya me lo olía menos mal que una vez marcado el objetivo doble o casi , vender. Otro puto fiasco como el Kaveri.



Por lo que he leído por ahí, creo que la bajada se debe más bien al efecto de la dilución provocada por la ampliación de capital realizada recientemente, más que al resultado de la presentación del ZEN.

Yo he entrado un poco tarde (a 6.75) pero confío y quiero creer que el precio remontará a medio plazo conforme vayan sacando presentando los nuevos productos.


----------



## Demenzial (13 Sep 2016)

La rx 480 tiene un rendimiento muy inferior a la 980ti, supera por muy poco a la 970 y nvidia ya ha respondido con la gxt 1060.

Además, no creo que la ps4k vaya a ser un éxito y la xbox 4k sale a finales del año que viene.


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2016)

Las acciones de nvidia han subido un 36% en dos dias, y parece que esto esta haciendo que hoy AMD suba un 9%.


----------



## jonimm (17 Nov 2016)

Por mi parte gracias


----------



## a la ruina (18 Nov 2016)

Google va a utilizar tarjetas AMD Radeon en sus servicio de computación en la nube. Supongo que sube por eso.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (18 Nov 2016)

El ascenso de AMD va a continuar hasta la presentación del AMD Zen en el CES 2017 junto con su GPU top de gama la R9 490X (Vega).
Hay rumorologia y benchmarks donde el ZEN con 8 nucleos y 16 hilos a 3.2 gHz supera a un Intel i7 6950X de mil euros. Tambien una black edition que ZEN para overclock hasta 5 Ghz.

AMD ofrecerá el Zen a 300 euros aproximadamente. Si en el CES 2017 se cumplen las expectativas continuará subiendo. 

Me atrevo a decir que puede llegar facil a los 10-12 dolares por acción (hasta la fecha catalizadora del CES 2017) por simple rumorologia y especulación.

Se especula en benchmarks del 3 de Noviembre, el rendimiento de Zen equivalente en Intel seria el de un Xeon E 5 de 10 nucleos y 20 hilos (una autentica bestia parda).







Intel tiene un valor de mercado 20 veces el de AMD. 

De confirmarse el rendimiento del nuevo ZEN, AMD creo que estaría claramente infravalorada y estimo que el precio de la accion de deberia estar entre 30 y el capital de mercado en al menos la mitad del de Intel (50 billions) y no 20 veces menos.

Ya veremos si no es todo humo, pero si ZEN resulta exitoso AMD podría dispararse hasta los 30 dolares.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (8 Dic 2016)

Bueno señores estamos en Diciembre y AMD ha duplicado su puto valor desde que lo anuncie hace tiempo.

Pole y fin del hilo.


*AMD = AHORA ME DESCOJONO* (y mas despues del fiestoncio de los ultimos 4 dias. Ni Charlie Sheen hoija).


----------



## jonimm (9 Dic 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Bueno señores estamos en Diciembre y AMD ha duplicado su puto valor desde que lo anuncie hace tiempo.
> 
> Pole y fin del hilo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, yo compre y he ganado


----------



## necromancer (9 Dic 2016)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> El ascenso de AMD va a continuar hasta la presentación del AMD Zen en el CES 2017 junto con su GPU top de gama la R9 490X (Vega).
> Hay rumorologia y benchmarks donde el ZEN con 8 nucleos y 16 hilos a 3.2 gHz supera a un Intel i7 6950X de mil euros. Tambien una black edition que ZEN para overclock hasta 5 Ghz.
> 
> AMD ofrecerá el Zen a 300 euros aproximadamente. Si en el CES 2017 se cumplen las expectativas continuará subiendo.
> ...



El otro día salió el rumor que dado que acuerdo de Nvidia con Intel para cesión de tecnologías gráficas terminaba pronto, Intel y AMD se estaban tanteando, eso da una clara idea de cual es la situación de AMD que está dispuesta a firmar una cesión de tecnologías a Intel para sobrevivir.

Zen no va a estar a la altura de los micros de esta generación de Intel, si de los haswell, con un milagro a lo mejor igualan a broadwell, simplemente ni AMD ni nadie puede dar un salto de multiplicar el rendimiento en determinadas áreas en una generación, contraviene totalmente lo que hemos visto con Piledriver, Excavator y Steamroller, los cálculos más optimistas dan a Zen sobre un 40% o 50% de mejor rendimiento que Steamroller.

Para cuando Zen salga al mercado el año que viene el Intel i7 6950X ya tendrá sustituto en arquitectura Kaby Lake dándole otra vuelta de tuerca al rendimiento, no puedes comparar Zen con lo que tiene ahora intel en el mercado sino con lo que tendrá cuando esté a la venta, y el futuro parece muy jodido.

Make AMD great again, pero no con Zen, sino con Zen refresh en 2018 a 10nm.


----------



## PodridoyDemente (9 Dic 2016)

necromancer dijo:


> El otro día salió el rumor que dado que acuerdo de Nvidia con Intel para cesión de tecnologías gráficas terminaba pronto, Intel y AMD se estaban tanteando, eso da una clara idea de cual es la situación de AMD que está dispuesta a firmar una cesión de tecnologías a Intel para sobrevivir.
> 
> Zen no va a estar a la altura de los micros de esta generación de Intel, si de los haswell, con un milagro a lo mejor igualan a broadwell, simplemente ni AMD ni nadie puede dar un salto de multiplicar el rendimiento en determinadas áreas en una generación, contraviene totalmente lo que hemos visto con Piledriver, Excavator y Steamroller, los cálculos más optimistas dan a Zen sobre un 40% o 50% de mejor rendimiento que Steamroller.
> 
> ...




Si hamijo pero aqui la clave esta que una compañia con un capital de mercado 17 veces inferior al monstruo Intel, es capaz de cubrir videoconsolas, ordenadores personales, servidores con productos que igualan en rendimiento a Intel y otro monstruo como nVIDIA por menos precio. Parece que la fusión AMD+ATI esta comenzando a dar sus frutos.

Sigo insistiendo, si Zen cumple expectativas en los benchmark del prerelease, la compañia estará claramente infravalorada y se vendrá arriba hasta los 20 dolares por acción. Lo unico en contra son la competencia dos monstruos como nVIDIA+Intel y las expectativas de ventas de mercado (no muy buenas para PC)

Creo en los ingenieros de AMD y con mas dinero puede que hagan cosas increibles. Hoy pasa de los 10 dolares ... avisados estais hamijos.


----------



## jopulita (9 Dic 2016)

Gracias, yo he salido hoy pero le he sacado bastante rendimiento. Espero a ver si corrige para volver a entrar , aunque si hay rally navideño me tendré qu joder porque publica resultados en la primera quincena de enero y puede haber otro empujón...


----------



## Jando (12 Dic 2016)

*Si lo llego a leer antes...*



jopulita dijo:


> Gracias, yo he salido hoy pero le he sacado bastante rendimiento. Espero a ver si corrige para volver a entrar , aunque si hay rally navideño me tendré qu joder porque publica resultados en la primera quincena de enero y puede haber otro empujón...



Pues eso... que acabo de leerme este hilo ahora mismo y alucino con la predicción que hizo "PodridoyDemente". Lástima porque me hubiese llevado un pellizco (ahora me los estoy dando pero por pardillo )


----------



## nuevavida (23 Dic 2016)

por una operación buena que se pone en este foro y me la pierdo.....mecachis.

12.2 es resistencia y venta.


----------



## racional (23 Dic 2016)

nuevavida dijo:


> por una operación buena que se pone en este foro y me la pierdo.....mecachis.
> 
> 12.2 es resistencia y venta.



comprar nvidia ahora diria que es otra operacion buena de la que aun estas a tiempo.


----------



## nuevavida (23 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> comprar nvidia ahora diria que es otra operacion buena de la que aun estas a tiempo.



micron tmb me gusta, con obj 1 24 y 2 27


----------



## muyuu (23 Dic 2016)

El problema de AMD es la deuda que arrastra desde hace mucho tiempo.

Por eso las acciones valen lo que valen.

AMD tiene debt-to-equity por encima de 4x (!) mientras que nVidia e Intel rondan el 0,5x.

Que ahora mismo tecnológicamente tengan buena pinta es otro tema. Tienen margen para subir. Pero ponerse a la altura de Intel de la noche a la mañana va a ser que no.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 12:15 ----------




PodridoyDemente dijo:


> Bueno señores estamos en Diciembre y AMD ha duplicado su puto valor desde que lo anuncie hace tiempo.
> 
> Pole y fin del hilo.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: Bien visto.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (23 Dic 2016)

Viendo los gráficos históricos y por técnico el precio tiene bastante recorrido aún. Vamos, que puede financiar muchas asiáticas


----------



## Algas (6 Feb 2017)

Subo el jilo para comentar que AMD ya va por los 13,5$.

Enhorabuena a los premiados ::


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (6 Feb 2017)

hardware y bolsa, qué palote me pongo

vaya pedazo de breakout en 12.50

ha habido hoy alguna noticia o han presentado resultados? o es puro optimismo?


----------



## destru (7 Feb 2017)

Podemita vegano con barba dijo:


> hardware y bolsa, qué palote me pongo
> 
> vaya pedazo de breakout en 12.50
> 
> ha habido hoy alguna noticia o han presentado resultados? o es puro optimismo?



Aunque soy nuevo en esto de la bolsa,mi hobby es la informática, por lo que sobre este tema algo puedo opinar. AMD presentará oficialmente sus nuevos procesadores el 2 de Marzo, por lo que cada día sale alguna noticia en prensa sobre las especificaciones y eso hace subir el hype día a día. Realmente tienen buena pinta para plantar cara a los procesadores de Intel, o almenos bajarles un poco los humos. Adicionalmente está apunto de sacar sus nuevas tarjetas gráficas R490, por lo que aún subirá más, en mi opinión claro.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (7 Feb 2017)

La subida es porque presento resultados el 3 y batieron las expectativas de los analistas.


----------



## ferro1870 (28 Feb 2017)

15,20$ y subiendo. Hoy otro 7%. Volumen cercano a los 100 millones de titulos que denota el gran interés por el valor. Esta va a ser otra Nvidia, si no la supera. Va a estar en todos los fregados y su Ceo Lisa Su, creo que nos va a dar muchas alegrías a todos. Seguirla creo que es de mejor que vamos a ver en los próximos años.


----------



## Algas (1 Ago 2017)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> RAZONES:
> 
> 
> *-El mercado del refresh de las nuevas consolas actuales y en camino (play4k y XBOX4k) es completamente suyo.*
> ...







*MEJOR HILO DE BOLSA DEL 2016 Y BANEAN AL OP 

Calopez AMNISTÍA*


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2017)

Tengo entendido que en el último informe financiero había reducido una enorme cantidad de deuda, Ryzen se está vendiendo muy bien y sus gráficas tienen buena relación calidad precio, al menos en la gama media, tema aparte de la mineria... 

Yo creo que tiene bastantes años buenos por delante, Ryzen 2 y rizen 3 está confirmado que serán fabricados a 7 nm. Va a ser difícil esta vez que se dejen de comer la tostada por Intel, quien dicho sea de paso, se ha dormido en los laureles a base de refritos e inflar precios. 
Tema aparte es Nvidia, que va a lo suyo como una apisonadora y en gama alta no hay quien le tosa y aparte está a proyectos de una envergadura muy importante. 
AMD creo que tiene mucho recorrido, veremos lo que venden este semestre.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Ago 2017)

Jodó no había visto este hilo.

No sé si ha sido un buen análisis o suerte, pero la realidad es que ha pegado un pelotazo decente desde que el forero lo anunció.

Y la recompensa que le damos es un baneo ::


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2017)

CagoElAlmaPreñoAPelo dijo:


> Todos los threadrippers tienen 32 nucleos fisicos y 64 hilos de serie. Vienen desactivados la gran mayoria de fabrica pero imagino que se podrán desbloquear los ocultos con algun tipo de mod o truco.
> 
> FÃ*sicamente, los procesadores AMD Threadripper tienen 32 nÃºcleos
> 
> ...



En videojuegos va a ser más potente la 1080 ti de Nvidia y a menor consumo. Pero a potencia bruta es mejor AMD, en mineria se va a notar y mucho. Lo de los proces lo desconozco, pero vamos, Ryzen en multirarea es el mejor de largo, en el sector profesional no hay color, rendimiento calidad precio.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2017)

A propósito de la minería, he estado buscando radeon de la gama polaris y fury y no hay nada. Agotadas por la minería, y hace unos meses sobraban. Absolutamente todo está vendido y lo que no sobrecoste increíble. Están haciendo el agosto pero bien. Me dan ganas de vender mi fury nitro...


----------



## vpsn (4 Ago 2017)

Como lo veis ahora para entrar? Despues de esta pequeña correccion


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Como lo veis ahora para entrar? Despues de esta pequeña correccion



Yo creo que le debe quedar poco de corrección, si miras el gráfico de su comportamiento en los últimos meses ya le debe tocar ir rebotando hacia arriba nuevamente, si no entras ahora estudia un par de días como se comporta y actúa en consecuencia.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Ago 2017)

Joder pues el que le hiciera caso habrá ganado más del doble.
A ver que inversión te da eso.


----------



## vpsn (4 Ago 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que le debe quedar poco de corrección, si miras el gráfico de su comportamiento en los últimos meses ya le debe tocar ir rebotando hacia arriba nuevamente, si no entras ahora estudia un par de días como se comporta y actúa en consecuencia.



Tambien estoy mirando Nvidia, pero el volumen decreciente de esta me echa para atras...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Tambien estoy mirando Nvidia, pero el volumen decreciente de esta me echa para atras...



También es interesante Google, está corrigiendo, pero cotiza teóricamente a menos de su valor real, a diferencia de nvidia que cotiza muy cara porque se espera mucho de ella en el futuro, pero siempre es arriesgado. Yo creo que a Google no la veremos muy tarde a 1000 dólares la acción, ahora cotiza a menos de 950. Para ir siguiendola es bastante interesante. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2017)

Hablando de Nvidia hoy se ha marcado otro rally y ha llegado a estar a 170 dólares. AMD ha echo amago de rebotar, pero aún nada, no le debe de quedar mucho viendo la gráfica a un año.


----------



## vpsn (5 Ago 2017)

Pues venga va 1000 euritos de amd, unas cuantas iotas y waves todo patrocinado por el chino del bitcoin cash.

Google me da vertigo entrar a estos niveles. Aunque que se yo


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2017)

Las Radeon RX Vega se venderÃ¡n bien, pero no serÃ¡ gracias a los gamers - El Chapuzas InformÃ¡tico
Por lo que he leído también en los comentarios, todo lo que estaba en preventa está vendido y a precios caros. Los mineros van a tener que cambiar a Vega.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (9 Mar 2018)

AMD vendió sus fábricas en 2015.
Y los Ryzen no son tanto que decían.
Para rematar, no han sido los mineros sino los gamers, con sus aspiraciones profesionales, los que han matado al PC.
A cascarla.


----------



## Anton wesker stark (9 Mar 2018)

Siempre aposté por amd. Buen rendimiento menor precio para hacerle la competencia a intel, ahora no se como estará la cosa pero en su día algunos de 8 núcleos se calentaban un poco pero valía la pena de tener buena disipación.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (10 Mar 2018)

¿Se que anda en la ola de MU, pero como ves este año para AMD? 

¿Crees que hay gran riesgo de que baje de los 8 en los próximos meses?


----------



## necromancer (15 Mar 2018)

Ryzen+ a 12nm sale en abril. Por mucho FUD que haga la competencia AMD va a volver a sus buenos tiempos de los Athlon


----------



## bengraham (15 Mar 2018)

con toda la demanda que hemos relacionado con crypto, esto no es sorprendente

Diría que puede ir mucho más allá en los próximos años


----------



## necromancer (27 Abr 2018)

Pues Intel sigue subiendo a pesar de la cagada de Meltdown, ser superados por Samsung como la primera empresa de semiconductores del mundo, y por si fuera poco han vuelto a retrasar otro año más los 10nm. Y ya van cuatro años de retraso del roadmap.

Intel Delays Mass Production of 10 nm CPUs to 2019

El año que viene veremos que pasa con Zen 2, vendrá con mejoras importantes en la arquitectura con como poco un 15% más de IPC, fabricados a 7nm con frecuencias más altas y menos consumo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jul 2018)

Camino de los 20.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (7 Jul 2018)

El presente son los procesadores ARM y el futuro, los procesadores programables.


----------



## halconx (8 Jul 2018)

Nuevo tirón alcista de AMD


https://aluminumsulfate.net/aluminum-carbonate


----------



## Poseidón (8 Jul 2018)

Dos procesadores tuve de AMD y las dos me dieron un sindios de problemas.

Amd nunca mas.


----------



## necromancer (10 Jul 2018)

AMD ha firmado un acuerdo de cesión de IP con una empresa China para que puedan fabricar algunos micros X86-64 para aplicaciones muy concretas. El articulo lo explica mejor. AMD va a ingresar mucho dinerito fresco.

China producing x86 chips nearly identical to AMD server processors | Ars Technica


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (10 Jul 2018)

Muy agradecido estoy a Doc. La tenía en el radar pero gracias a su info me anime a meterle a AMD un buen porcentaje de la cartera. Ahora le saco casi 11000 y el problema es que ya se excede el porcentaje de la cartera, así que tendré que ver que hago. Las tengo para vender a 14 el 20 (antes de resultados). A los que vayáis cargaditos os recomiendo que valoréis cubrir un poco la posible bajada, porque esta se mueve mucho con los resultados (son el 27). Y en año pasado bajo de 13,62 a 10 en un puto minuto... Esa me la comi doblada porque me ejercieron los puts, pero a partir de ahí antes de resultados SIEMPRE intento estar delta neutral.

Además lleva de rally una temporadita y cualquier mandanga en el earnings call hace que se de un hostion.


----------



## marvi (14 Jul 2018)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Muy agradecido estoy a Doc. La tenía en el radar pero gracias a su info me anime a meterle a AMD un buen porcentaje de la cartera. Ahora le saco casi 11000 y el problema es que ya se excede el porcentaje de la cartera, así que tendré que ver que hago. Las tengo para vender a 14 el 20 (antes de resultados). A los que vayáis cargaditos os recomiendo que valoréis cubrir un poco la posible bajada, porque esta se mueve mucho con los resultados (son el 27). Y en año pasado bajo de 13,62 a 10 en un puto minuto... Esa me la comi doblada porque me ejercieron los puts, pero a partir de ahí antes de resultados SIEMPRE intento estar delta neutral.
> 
> Además lleva de rally una temporadita y cualquier mandanga en el earnings call hace que se de un hostion.




Los resultados de la próxima semana prometen... aunque claro que esto es un juego.
Sacado del tablero de yahoo:



> So, to sum up the current situation...
> 
> AMD has made an architecture that is low yield tolerant due to using multiple smaller dies in a single package, rather than the large monolithic dies like Intel is currently stuck with. AMD can handle low yields, Intel can't. Then we have the unprecedented situation where Intel is falling behind AMD in process technology. AMD is sampling 7nm parts, and Intel won't have any viable 10nm datacenter parts for atleast another year or two, and any increase in core count will have to wait until 10nm yields go from acceptable to good/great.
> 
> ...


----------



## marvi (14 Jul 2018)

Quería compartir otro mensaje de yahoo, este en sentido opuesto, que de todo hay, para que no se dispare la euforia. Hablando de tecnología y del futuro, todo puede ocurrir.



> GALLIUM CHIPS! IS INTEL WORKING ON GALLIUM?
> It's been known for decades that Gallium performance FAR exceeds the chip potential of semiconducting Silicon. For example, Gallium digital switching voltages are many times lower than silicon. Thus, gallium chip power consumption might be reduced by 10 fold to 100 fold over silly silicon. That alone is such a huge deal that anyone (like Amd) pushing for 7nm is totally wasting their time. A gallium chip maker would completely blow away 5nm silicon chips in not only dramatically lower power consumption, but in many times higher clock speeds too.
> 
> It's very true that gallium is thousands of times more rare that cheap silicon. But now that chips are so many many times physically smaller than long ago, very much less gallium is now needed to make the entire world's chips. Gallium IS now cost effective, and much more attractive. Chip shrinks are the wrong focus. Gallium is the correct focus for many reasons. In fact, gallium chips could skyrocket chip prices back to thousands per chip like the old days. With silicon, Amd would be left with very very low end bankruptcy junk.
> ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jul 2018)

ETF investor says own chip stocks to ride the next technology boom


----------



## Algas (15 Jul 2018)

Plastidecor Ensangrentado dijo:


> Muy agradecido estoy a Doc. La tenía en el radar pero gracias a su info me anime a meterle a AMD un buen porcentaje de la cartera. Ahora le saco casi 11000 y el problema es que ya se excede el porcentaje de la cartera, así que tendré que ver que hago. Las tengo para vender a 14 el 20 (antes de resultados). A los que vayáis cargaditos os recomiendo que valoréis cubrir un poco la posible bajada, porque esta se mueve mucho con los resultados (son el 27). Y en año pasado bajo de 13,62 a 10 en un puto minuto... Esa me la comi doblada porque me ejercieron los puts, pero a partir de ahí antes de resultados SIEMPRE intento estar delta neutral.
> 
> Además lleva de rally una temporadita y cualquier mandanga en el earnings call hace que se de un hostion.




Según Investing, este jueves 19 de Julio anuncian resultados:
Calendario de resultados - Investing.com


En la web de amd no he visto nada. Andemos con ojo.


----------



## racional (16 Jul 2018)

Poseidón dijo:


> Dos procesadores tuve de AMD y las dos me dieron un sindios de problemas.
> 
> Amd nunca mas.



Eso hace la tira de años, AMD ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jul 2018)

AMD Stock Seen Rising to Highest Level In Decade | Investopedia


----------



## necromancer (22 Jul 2018)

Buenas perspectivas para AMD en el mercado de micros para servidores, que es donde está la pasta. AMD va a llegar el año que viene al mercado con mejores micros y más baratos.







Lo más interesante este gráfico sobre la densidad de transistores. Aunque los 7nm de TSMC, Samsung y GF no sean reales, están por delante, aunque sea por poco, sobre los 10nm de Intel.

AMD May Be About to Beat Intel at Its Own Game | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites


----------



## Algas (24 Jul 2018)

AMD May See Massive Volatility After Earnings | Investopedia

Mucho hincapié hacen en que será una montaña rusa... lo que sí es cierto es que el número de coberturas es brutal. 8:


----------



## amigodemisamigos (25 Jul 2018)

A no ser que pase algo raro estaremos por encima de 20$ a final de año. Debe ser de las compañías más manipuladas a la baja de todo el mercado.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (25 Jul 2018)

Yo estaba por abrir un Credit calendar spread pero prefiero quedarme fuera los earnings. Mañana puede que empiece a entrar. Ya me he comido una bajada del 30 por ciento después de earnings dos veces este año (una sin cobertura) y no tengo necesidad...

Aun así reitero mis gracias a los análisis.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 17:13 ----------

El problema que veo es que los Forecast son de 0.13 cuando los últimos earnings avisaron que en siguientes trimestres podía haber bajón. Además en wjisperearnongs dicen que va a ser 0.15, y como no llegue a eso puede ser un trompazo.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (25 Jul 2018)

En mi caso hay menos riesgo. Voy en modo free ride desde los $2


----------



## amigodemisamigos (25 Jul 2018)

Booom.... +7% en aftermarket desde que ha comenzado el ER. Mañana va a ser un gran día.


----------



## Javier BCN (25 Jul 2018)

recomiendan comprar ahora ??


----------



## amigodemisamigos (25 Jul 2018)

Si no pasa algo inesperado es una compañía que seguirá subiendo. Tienen buen producto y están ganando cuota en distintas áreas (servidores, etc...). Aún así es una decisión que debes tomar por ti mismo. Estudia la compañía, lee análisis, etc...


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Jul 2018)

a ver si supera antiguos maxs y a 19-20 las liquido


----------



## F.Alonso21 (26 Jul 2018)

La pena que esten altas ahora.

Pero si lo que dices es cierto, lo pueden petar claramente y dispararse.

Intel y NVidia se han flipado tantisimo con los precios en graficas y procesadores que ahora montarte un pc o comprarte uno decente vale el doble que hace unos años.

Hay algo asi como una burbuja de precios, creo que por el Bitcoin y la necesidad de meterle potencia al equipo la demanda supero la oferta de fabricacion imagino.

Luego los gamers que cada vez se montan mejores equipos en su casa.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (26 Jul 2018)

Acaba de romper la barrera de 18!


----------



## amigodemisamigos (26 Jul 2018)

Jajaja no creo que tanto pero me haría muy feliz


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Jul 2018)

orden de venta por debajo de 20


----------



## racional (27 Jul 2018)

Pronto superará los veinte dólares.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Jul 2018)

19 USD en el pre market.
AMD: Resumen de Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## amigodemisamigos (27 Jul 2018)

Bueno ha terminado bien para ser viernes. Veamos el lunes como arranca


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Jul 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> orden de venta por debajo de 20



vendidas...


----------



## amigodemisamigos (7 Ago 2018)

Aquí sigo aguantandolas. La sorpresa me la ha dado vericel con una buena subida. 

Os recomiendo TTD, pintan bastante bien.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (10 Ago 2018)

+40 en TTD desde el post


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Ago 2018)

Smokingman, sube de los infiernos de la caca y danos otra tip, prometo gastar las ganancias en dronjaina y shemales thai.


----------



## Poseidón (14 Ago 2018)

Juder. A 20, me quito el sombrero en serio. Si llego a meter los 14 que tenia disponibles estaria con casi el doble...


----------



## necromancer (15 Ago 2018)

Por cierto, han salido los nuevos Threadripper. Se follan literalmente a cualquier micro de Intel en casi todos los benchs. Y además son bastante más baratos...

AMD Threadripper 2990WX Linux Benchmarks: The 32-Core / 64-Thread Beast Review - Phoronix


----------



## RFray (24 Ago 2018)

6,65% de subida, hoy se ha portado bien. Me pregunto si corregirá en los próximos días.-


----------



## RFray (25 Ago 2018)

Hoy un 7,58%, esto parece algo paranormal. ¿Dónde estará el truco?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (25 Ago 2018)

No hay truco. Intel acaba de anunciar retrasos en la producción de micros a 10nm... AMD está entre 2 y 3 años por delante de Intel ahora mismo. Veremos la acción en 50/60 si no pasa nada raro.


----------



## Hastiado (27 Ago 2018)

Uno que las pillo en 2017 700 acciones a 12.70 USD y las pille por el tema de las criptomonedas que lo mas usado era los procesadores AMD.

Pensaba venderlas cuando llegaran a 15 USD viendo que siempre bajaba y no subia mas de 14,y cual es mi sorpresa que ya han doblado la accion,las seguiremos dejando un tiempo mas,tienen pinta que van absolutamente disparadas a 30 y no tiene techo,ya en el premarket de hoy estan en 24.50 USD


----------



## Ghost Tom Joad (27 Ago 2018)

Otro que las lleva desde 7 usd... La verdad es que empieza a dar vertigo la subida de los últimos días. Confio en la acción, pensaba salirme a mediados 2019, pero ahora mismo esta sobrecomprada. En cualquier momento puede llegar una correción importante.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Ago 2018)

Como lo veis? Mereceria la pena meter ahora entre 1000 y 2000 pavos?


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (27 Ago 2018)

Yo voy a cerrar el cash secured put a 19 con un 90% de profit pero no voy a rolarlo. Me da pánico porque es una acción muy volátil y ya he sufrido con ella malos momentos el año pasado. Cuando hay euforia viene la leche y la gente empieza con el cuento del casino... Si corrige antes de 30 lo mismo empiezo la entrada escalonada, y si no... Hay muchos peces en el mar


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Ago 2018)

Poseidón dijo:


> Como lo veis? Mereceria la pena meter ahora entre 1000 y 2000 pavos?



por esa cantidad, a lp no es mala idea, pero ni la mires.

esto es como comprar bitcoin a 15000, puede subir a 19000, pero si baja a 5000 pierdes un 66% vs ganar un 20%.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 17:28 ----------

en teoría deberia subir a 32


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (27 Ago 2018)

Al final he hecho un credit put spread con credito positivo de 0.80. Es una maldita locura esta acción.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (27 Ago 2018)

De momento se apunta un 11% intradia. A ver cómo cierra


----------



## Ghost Tom Joad (27 Ago 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> por esa cantidad, a lp no es mala idea, pero ni la mires.
> 
> esto es como comprar bitcoin a 15000, puede subir a 19000, pero si baja a 5000 pierdes un 66% vs ganar un 20%.
> 
> ...



Pq debería subir a 32??


----------



## necromancer (28 Ago 2018)

Ojito que GF abandona la competición. AMD pierde un proveedor crucial.

Aunque la noticia dice que el dueño moro no quiere perder más dinero ni invertir más en I+D para la poca capacidad de fabricación que tienen, me huele a que detrás de esto hay algo más.

Una cosa que comenta el articulo es curiosa, qué pasará con las dos máquinas EUV que ya tienen en GF. Son muy interesantes a día de hoy porque el fabricante las produce con cuentagotas. Creo que acabarán en Intel en breve...

GlobalFoundries Stops All 7nm Development: Opts To Focus on Specialized Processes


----------



## racional (28 Ago 2018)

Ghost Tom Joad dijo:


> Pq debería subir a 32??



Porque ha creado productos altamente competitivos, y solo hay dos empresas en el mundo que los venden.


----------



## RFray (29 Ago 2018)

Premarket a 24,75 $. ¿Tocará corrección?


----------



## racional (29 Ago 2018)

Corregira a 22 para luego irse a 27.


----------



## RFray (4 Sep 2018)

Cierre a 28,06 $, más de un 11% de subida. Creo que habrá que ajustar el stoploss.-


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Sep 2018)

Los valientes surfean. Los stop loss te los barrerán con tanta volatilidad. El medio y largo plazo es alcista


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (5 Sep 2018)

Hoy abre disparada la muy puta. Hojopelo y a ver si cierro mi put ita a 26.


----------



## RFray (5 Sep 2018)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Los valientes surfean. Los stop loss te los barrerán con tanta volatilidad. El medio y largo plazo es alcista



Lo subí de 22,42 a 25,54. ¿Lo ves muy ajustado? La última entrada la hice a 24,91.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2018 at 15:37 ----------

Joder, hoy empieza subiendo con furia porcina, a ver como termina.-


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Sep 2018)

Up 5%.
La Fed imprime dinero y AMD también.


----------



## racional (11 Sep 2018)

Ha llegado a $30.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Sep 2018)

siguiente obj 40


----------



## RFray (13 Sep 2018)

Bueno, hoy ha subido a 34,14 para posteriormente cerrar a 30,48. Parece que el valor esté subido en una montaña rusa.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (26 Sep 2018)

Ya habéis salido todos? Esto se pone en 40 antes de final de octubre.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Sep 2018)

hora de empezar a vender y cambiar por micron


----------



## RFray (27 Sep 2018)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Ya habéis salido todos? Esto se pone en 40 antes de final de octubre.



Aquí sigo al pie del cañón. Parece que ultimamente el valor ha perdido algo de fuelle, pero bueno, me quedaré dentro hasta que me saque el stop loss.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Sep 2018)

va a corregir la sobrecompra, cambiadas por micron y jd.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Sep 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> hora de empezar a vender y cambiar por micron



amd -5%

jd 4%.........

)


----------



## RFray (3 Oct 2018)

Parece que continúa la debacle, menos mal que ayer saltó el stoploss :ouch:


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 Oct 2018)

RFray dijo:


> Parece que continúa la debacle, menos mal que ayer saltó el stoploss :ouch:



de -9% a -3%, a ver si baj aa 23 23 y recompro

vendi a 32.


----------



## RFray (3 Oct 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> de -9% a -3%, a ver si baj aa 23 23 y recompro
> 
> vendi a 32.



Enhorabuena. Yo salí a 29,31 con precio medio de compra de 24,63.


----------



## John Qui (9 Oct 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> de -9% a -3%, a ver si baj aa 23 23 y recompro
> 
> vendi a 32.



Felicidades por la operación. ¿Si baja a 23 no crees que será para lateralizarse? 

Me parece mucha bajada para corrección.

 Derroiciones!!!


----------



## aventurero artritico (20 Oct 2018)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> de -9% a -3%, a ver si baj aa 23 23 y recompro
> 
> vendi a 32.



ya están a 23, en 22 es soporte...

-30% en un mes


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> Subida de un 10-20% a fianales de esta semana cuando presente resultados financieros Q3.
> 
> Las proyecciones de AMD de aqui a dos años son excelentes. El lanzamiento del Ryzen 7 3700X a 7 nm de 16 nucleos y 32 core en Febrero Marzo de 2019, asi como su VEGA 20 a 7 nm a finales de este año , un bicharraco grafico de 20 TFLOPS y probablemente memoria HBM2 que duplicará en rendimiento al fallido Vega 64, el tope de gama grafica de AMD.
> 
> ...



las acciones tienen sus correcciones


----------



## kaisersose (21 Oct 2018)

No se si estoy equivocado ya que no lo tenía controlado, pero en una rápida búsqueda me sale que AMD tiene un PER de 74. Esto quiere decir que el mercado está estimando ahora mismo que va a multiplicar por 7 sus beneficios. 

Subir a 60 significa multiplicar por 21 sus beneficios. Su ratio deuda/ebitda es 2, por lo que una subida de tipos debería de suponerle una disminución de los beneficios. ¿Multiplicará sus beneficios por 21? El pasado dice que difícil.

AMD EBITDA for the twelve months ending June 30, 2018 was $666M, a 700% decline year-over-year.
AMD 2017 annual EBITDA was $0.384B, a 276.15% decline from 2016.
AMD 2016 annual EBITDA was $-0.218B, a 28.05% decline from 2015.
AMD 2015 annual EBITDA was $-0.303B, a 731.25% decline from 2014.

Por comparar Intel tiene un PER de 16 y su ratio de deuda es de 0,9.

No tengo idea de como pueden afectar un incremento de ventas y de beneficio los nuevos procesadores, pero incluso aunque se multiplicaran Intel seguiría siendo mejor opción. AMD está descontando subidas brutales de los beneficios. Yo no la compro ni loco. Lo normal vistos los indicadores es que baje MUCHO.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 13:03 ----------


----------



## necromancer (22 Oct 2018)

Ojo! Rumores sobre Intel, se cancela el proceso de 10nm, no consiguen yields aceptables.

https://semiaccurate.com/2018/10/22/intel-kills-off-the-10nm-process/

Se va a poner la cosa interesante... :Baile:


----------



## kaisersose (25 Oct 2018)

Mi análisis no es técnico, es fundamental. Muy básico, también es verdad. Hoy han presentado resultados, han bajado e incumplido expectativas. Creo que el fin de la locura de las criptomonedas les ha perjudicado, pero su valoración estaba muy inflada, demasiado.

Se negocia después de la presentación de resultados a $17.7. En corto plazo lo normal es que llegue a $10 rápidamente, a medio $2-$3. Subir a $30 sería pura especulación (jugar a la ruleta) y alguien acabaría perdiendo, pero creo que ese periodo en la bolsa americana ya pasó. Los $40 es un trolleo que debería estar prohibido. Es el foro de inversión, no de casino.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Oct 2018)

mira que avisé....

nsq lo que sube rápido baja rápido.

10 años en bolsa es lo que tienen....que vendes en maxs.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (25 Oct 2018)

Yo los earnings con estas IV hay que encararlos market neutral. Sabes que el precio se va a mover para arriba o para abajo con brutalidad. Ahora que se dispara primero y se pregunta después, con más razón, y siempre si se entra, con una cobertura por si la cosa no va bien de tal forma que el riesgo máximo del trade este parametrizado por la pedida máxima de la cuenta que tengamos definida.

Si alguien lee estas cosas y le suenan a chino, mi consejo es que no esté en acciones con tanta volatilidad y huya de los earnings, que son fechas en las que se puede ganar mucho dinero pero hay que tener mucha formación y estar en la guerra con todas las armas (suscripción de datos en tiempo real, capacidad de operar pre/after market, coberturas con derivados, etc). 

Estoy por parsear los comentarios de seeking alpha/investing en busca de patrones para generar un indice de euforia/pánico para ver si se puede rascar algo de ahí. Veo a la gente muy mal, con auténticos problemas de ludopatía, y suelen estar en estos valores tan volátiles en los que se proyectan las tendencias de forma absurda. Lo mismo te dicen que el mes que viene va a valer 100, que va a bajar a 3 (como el amigo de arriba). La realidad es que nadie lo sabe y aunque haya unos fundamentales que puedan definir una tendencia de fondo, en estos subyacentes tan volátiles el precio tiene mucho de modelo de markov con evolución aleatoria del precio sin tener en cuenta más que el estado actual.


----------



## necromancer (29 Oct 2018)

Intel está muerta, muertaaaa. Además de meter más cache L1 y L2 poco más pueden hacer a corto plazo.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (10 Dic 2018)

Hombre. Por muy buena linea de productos que tenga, ahora no hay viento de cola.


----------



## uliseswise (10 Dic 2018)

La nueva linea que se viene con ZEN 2 en cuanto a procesadores parece que va a dar una buena estocada a Intel, pero no tengo ni idea si sera suficiente para que a nivel de bolsa se note en una subida de las acciones, desde luego le esta comiendo la tostada a Intel en ventas desde que salio Ryzen.


----------



## Javier Jc (10 Jun 2020)

malditos visionarios


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Jun 2020)

vi el hilo original en 2016, pensé en invertir porque además conozco como la palma de mi mano el negocio de los microprocesadores pero dije... MEH! 
Lo que ocurrió es historia.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (10 Jun 2020)

Admito estar flipando con este hilo. 

He marcado con una flecha roja el día exacto, 2 de Junio de 2016, de la predicción del autor del hilo:


----------



## necromancer (22 Jul 2020)

@Dr. Preñacerdas


----------



## Concursante (22 Jul 2020)

PodridoyDemente dijo:


> 4000 euros
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 14:48 ----------
> 
> ...



Espero que hayas mantenido hasta ahora


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

Dr. Preñacerdas dijo:


> AMD tiene recorrido hasta los 80 dolares
> 
> Razones: la nueva generación de consolas vuelve a ser suya, la nueva grafica RDNA2 Big Navi es un 40% mas potente que la RTX 2080 y la nueva serie Zen 3 que triturará a pelo las CPUs de Intel.



Pues nada, habrá que meter la puntita.


----------

